# Ipod questions



## NJE17 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hello all -

I just purchased an Apple Ipod and I am looking forward to using it in my car -- a 2005 Altima. However, when I began shopping for options of how to get my Ipod working through my car stereo, I've run into some negative feedback. FM transmitters produce below average soundquality, and the tape deck adapters only work if you have a tape deck - which I do not.

A friend told me about the "NEO" that he uses. You install it into your stereo and it produces excellent quality sound from your Ipod. The website that sells this asks for your car information to determine if they have made a NEO that fits your car. Turns out, they have not yet made one for the Nissan Altima.

My question is, are there any other options anyone knows of to produce flawless sound from your Ipod to the car stereo? In addition, has anyone heard of the "NEO", and if they plan on making one for the Altima?

Any details/suggestions are welcome. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

burn a cd and put it in the cd player. problem solved.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

really, you should actually be looking into getting an aftermarket radio so that you can use the aux. input plugs to run your ipod.

and for the record IPods are the shittiest devices around. 
1) Crappy design (looks)
2) Non-user replacable battery
3) a Hard Drive that can fail and bye bye unit

I will always use mini discs. they are so much better than these "wonderful" HD players.. blah...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Given cdmorenot 2 days off for his language and deleted the offending post.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

put ur ipod under ur tire and run it over.. hahah.. later.. thanks to ur [beep] [beep] i got two days off.. haha later.. good luck w. ur ipod.. i hope the hard drive goes bad .. hehe.. haha.. wat now a week off ???


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

STFU man. Just because you can't afford the nicer things in life doesn't mean you should go around talking bad about it. Yeah well a ECU can fail in a car. And bye bye or get it replaced just like an iPod.  I personally like being able to bring my 4300 +/- some songs with me

They may make a interface for the stock radio but besides a FM transmitter your looking at a aftermarket headunit.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

cdmorenot said:


> wat now a week off ???



How about a permanent vacation if you don't straighten out your act? Consider this your last and final warning.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Harris said:


> How about a permanent vacation if you don't straighten out your act? Consider this your last and final warning.


I sent him a warning as well... 


I like the IPOD and PSP... :cheers:


----------



## quietcoolone (Mar 28, 2005)

NJE17 said:


> Hello all -
> 
> I just purchased an Apple Ipod and I am looking forward to using it in my car -- a 2005 Altima. However, when I began shopping for options of how to get my Ipod working through my car stereo, I've run into some negative feedback. FM transmitters produce below average soundquality, and the tape deck adapters only work if you have a tape deck - which I do not.
> 
> ...


PAC and/or peripheral makes this thing and market it under a different name, but for now it's the best and only solution i've found for my truck--- the online store i've been searching says that a  *New Version* will be available which will work with our without the factory Satellite radio installed-- i think the previous version only worked if you did not activate the factory satellite radio.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Darktide said:


> really, you should actually be looking into getting an aftermarket radio so that you can use the aux. input plugs to run your ipod.
> 
> and for the record IPods are the shittiest devices around.
> 1) Crappy design (looks)
> ...


Hm thast funny most people seem to love how the Ipod looks. The battery is user replaceably, maybe not for someone with an IQ as low as yours, but for most it is. I've been using Ipods for years now and the harddrive has never failed me and I've had 3 Ipods.

You are aparantly have to first hand experience with it and have nothing to base what you said on other than what people have told you.


----------



## JLTD (Oct 12, 2004)

If you add aftermarket amps and speakers, the CL441dsp will allow you to listen to your iPod through the system without and nasty adaptors or modulators.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

I went through all this myself when I got my car.. the stock tape deck didnt even work and is crap anyway so I wanted an aftermarket one. Before hand though I looked into iPod connectivity. A few options here...

FM Transmitter - Crappy quality, interferince, not even that cheap.

Tape Deck (not one in this case) - Little better then FM quality, but will still sound like a tape deck.

AUX Input (Aftermarker if N/A stock) - Good sound quality, cheapest, just need to buy a mini jack to AV connecter, but you will have to control everything from the iPod.

Control Module - These are made with the iPod in mind so they will give you the best sound quality and best control over it. If your stereo is equipt with a CD changer port you can typically find one for the stock set up and it will even be able to control the iPod from the stereo funtions. (There is one in particuler I was looking at, about $120, but I went another route.) They also typically allow you to hide your iPod away in the car so it isnt seen and typically charge it. Also stereos such as Apline (The route I went) will have their own control units for iPods you can buy seperitly and I think some even come ready to connect to the iPod without a extra box to buy. The downside.. most expensive. The iPod controller for the Alpine unit is $100 alone at a retail store and the cheapest headunit they make that uses it is $200.

It really depends what youre willing to spend... Though they dont say it, you can always buy a $100 Alpine (Yeah I like Alpine the most, thats why I keep mentioning them. lol) with a iNet connection which is what the Sat Radio and iPod Box go to and just buy the AV connecter that goes there. Being a better head unit, even from stock speakers it will sound a bit better. Also I was just checking Alpines site to get the price of the head unit I bought.. it was the lowest end they had that worked with that control box, aparently they just came out with a new line of head units. Did a quick look and now their $200 head unit plugs directly into a iPod and does everything a control unit does.


And for the idiots choosing to bash the iPod instead of keeping their mouth shut when they didnt even have a answer.. grow up or get out of here. He wasnt asking for you opinions on something he bought, he was asking about how to get it to work with his car.


----------



## 300-phil (Jan 25, 2006)

*alpine unit for idpod*

just a follow-up to Char's info...

i just ordered a new alpine CDE 9852 unit at www.crutchfield for $179...
it is supposed to be released in a couple of weeks & will only need $29 ipod cable that will allow direct connection and control through unit panel.
(ipod will sit in the glovebox & recharges as you go)

unfortunately my Z has factory Bose, so it will be quite a headache to replace everything


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like the ipod. mini disc??? dude, those went out in fuggin 1999. They were popular for like a year then went nowhere. If you're going to bother with burning a mini disc, why not just make an MP3 CD??? you can hold more.

I love my ipod, quality is not shitty unless you rip your shit at a crappy bitrate. 192kbps and VBR is the standard now, that 10,000song BS is at 128kbps. My Ipod sounded fine when it went through my Apline and after some tweaking, it sounds great being run directly to my amp.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

300-phil said:


> just a follow-up to Char's info...
> 
> i just ordered a new alpine CDE 9852 unit at www.crutchfield for $179...
> it is supposed to be released in a couple of weeks & will only need $29 ipod cable that will allow direct connection and control through unit panel.
> ...


 Yeah thats one of their new ones that doesnt need a control box. Goodluck with the install though.. Im happy mine didnt have the bose stuff.


----------



## JLTD (Oct 12, 2004)

300-phil said:


> just a follow-up to Char's info...
> 
> i just ordered a new alpine CDE 9852 unit at www.crutchfield for $179...
> it is supposed to be released in a couple of weeks & will only need $29 ipod cable that will allow direct connection and control through unit panel.
> ...


Add the CleanSweep to your car and you will have iPod connectivity and you will not have to tear anything out. While your at it, you may want to add a Stealthbox for awesome low-end extension.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

That Stealthbox is awesome, never heard of it before. I'm planning on buying a Z in the next few years and I'd definitely consider that...do you know an estimated price on that? I didn't see anything on the site and didn't have any luck searching for it.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

melhow44 said:


> Is this not what you are looking for?
> 
> AAI-NIS



Credit goes to melhow44, i got this thing and it kicks ass, i was in the same delima dude i also have a 3.5 2006 Altima, problem solved. I have an Ipod and a Sirius radio and thing delivers full sound quality. 
It totally sucked having Bose speakers only at FM quality.


----------



## nadir (Dec 25, 2005)

ipods can be integrated into the car 2 ways ... one being, just an auxilery adapter connected to your headunit for sound or using a control device that will interface with both the ipod and your headunit so all control is (FM Tuners, in-line modulators, aux-in adapters).

2nd way is to spend about 150-200 for a control device that will use your headunit controls to interface and control your ipod.

You're better off the first way... get an in-line modulator (uses FM radio still but at least it's directly connected to the antenna plug). Otherwise, look for a PAC brand adapter that iwll interface with your OEM CD Changer bus and give you rca inputs.

Good luck.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nadir said:


> ipods can be integrated into the car 2 ways ... one being, just an auxilery adapter connected to your headunit for sound or using a control device that will interface with both the ipod and your headunit so all control is (FM Tuners, in-line modulators, aux-in adapters).
> 
> 2nd way is to spend about 150-200 for a control device that will use your headunit controls to interface and control your ipod.
> 
> ...


Just to comment on this. I had an Ipod to Alpine interface controller that wasn't too bad. They only cost $100. Also, newer Alpine units have a connector that works directly with your Ipod, no exterior control unit.

Also, there is a 3rd way and that is to bypass the entire head unit itself and drive it straight to the amp (I will be putting that cleansweep equilizer on the line very soon:


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2004)

I just ordered me a Drive and Play from Harmon Kardon, should get it in a few days. For me this was the best choice of ease of use and connectivity. I have a 2000 Altima and my Pioneer deck has Auxilary inputs for me to plug into.

http://www.harmankardon.com/drive-1/default2.aspx


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

tk4two1 said:


> I just ordered me a Drive and Play from Harmon Kardon, should get it in a few days. For me this was the best choice of ease of use and connectivity. I have a 2000 Altima and my Pioneer deck has Auxilary inputs for me to plug into.
> 
> http://www.harmankardon.com/drive-1/default2.aspx


 Thats kind of cool.. the only downside I have with my alpine unit is it takes FOREVER to scroll through my hundreds of artists. I just ended up making playlists of my favorate CDs or leaving it on shuffle.


----------



## Nitrousfreak (May 12, 2006)

I really hate the FM transmitter units for iPods too. My wife just got me an iCruze from Monster Cable for my birthday. It's meant to let you wire up your ipod like a disc changer and control it with your factory radio. The iCruze, converter, and display unit, plus shipping, cost about $150 if you order direct from Monster on the 'net. I'm putting it in this weekend. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

